# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Minumata sto LAN (opws to net send)

## JS

Mias kai exoume olo kai perissotera stathera links isws ena programma pou egrapsa sas boithisei.
Ithela enan tropo na stelnw minimatakia sto asurmato tairi mou (onomata den leme...) kai to net send den einai kai toso boliko (logw command prompt). Egrapsa ena prog pou xrisimopoiei to net send gia na stelnei minumata pou emfanizontai ston paralipti ws message boxes.
Ws edw ola kala, afou uparxoun polla programmata pou to kanoun auto (an kai 1 exw dei mesw net send). Omws mia leitourgia pou gia mena einai xrisimi einai oti exei tin ikanontita na perimenei na mpei o paraliptis online kai meta na steilei to min !
A! den einai anagki na blepete ton allon se epipedo workgroup arkei mono na mporeite na ton kanete ping (gia osous den gnwrizoun to net send  ::  )
Url me plirofories kai download:
http://jsep.smartcomputers.gr/jslansend.htm

Me tis dikes sas idees mporei na ginei polu kalutero !!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Me tis dikes sas idees mporei na ginei polu kalutero !!!


Μπορείς να το κάνεις να στέλνει αυτόματα ένα τυποποιημένο μήνυμα όταν κάποιος συνδεθεί σε ένα AP (με την MAC που θα παίρνει από το AP) ;

----------


## JS

periergi idea alla ontws polu xrisimi. Bebaia mallon einai se allo epipedo apo tin idea tou prog. Pantws idi exw arxisei to psaksimo  :: 
Alla ti tha ginei an o allos den exei WinNT/2K/XP ??? Den tha to pairnei  ::

----------


## cbsf

> periergi idea alla ontws polu xrisimi. Bebaia mallon einai se allo epipedo apo tin idea tou prog. Pantws idi exw arxisei to psaksimo 
> Alla ti tha ginei an o allos den exei WinNT/2K/XP ??? Den tha to pairnei




Τότε φωνάζεις τον cbsf να στο κάνει σε Java για να τρέχει παντού, χωρίς πολλά πολλά  ::

----------


## Alexandros

JohnySar πως κάνεις τον έλεγχο ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυο?

Μια ιδέα, πάλι όχι γενική, που μπορεί όμως να συνδυάσει την απάντηση στο ερώτημα του MAuVE και την προσφορά εργασίας του csbf είναι η χρήση SNMP/MIB. Ένα προγραματάκι που θα ρωτάει το AP για ποιός έχει συνδεθεί και θα πετάει ένα μήνυμα. Αυτό μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί είτε τοπικά για κάθε AP owner που θέλει να βλέπει τους καρπούς της προσπάθειάς του (συνδεδεμένους clients) είτε κεντρικά μέσω κάποιου service. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση ίσως να μπορούσε να συνδυαστεί και με ένα syslog server, οπότε το service να κάνει parse τα syslog δεδομένα (αν και δεν είμαι προγραμματιστής, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ευκολότερο αυτό από το να διατρέχεις MIB variables). 

Το μη γενικό της λύσης εξαρτάται από τη διαθεσιμότητα δυνατοτήτων management των APs.

Απλά μερικές ιδέες ατάκτως ειρημένες πριν πάω για ύπνο.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## JS

> JohnySar πως κάνεις τον έλεγχο ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυο?


Me ena aplo ping  :: 




> Μια ιδέα, πάλι όχι γενική, που μπορεί όμως να συνδυάσει την απάντηση στο ερώτημα του MAuVE και την προσφορά εργασίας του csbf είναι η χρήση SNMP/MIB. Ένα προγραματάκι που θα ρωτάει το AP για ποιός έχει συνδεθεί και θα πετάει ένα μήνυμα. Αυτό μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί είτε τοπικά για κάθε AP owner που θέλει να βλέπει τους καρπούς της προσπάθειάς του (συνδεδεμένους clients) είτε κεντρικά μέσω κάποιου service. Στην τελευταία περίπτωση ίσως να μπορούσε να συνδυαστεί και με ένα syslog server, οπότε το service να κάνει parse τα syslog δεδομένα (αν και δεν είμαι προγραμματιστής, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ευκολότερο αυτό από το να διατρέχεις MIB variables).


Telika oles oi idees pou dinete ksefeugoun apo to paron project. Auto to programmataki einai aplws gia na stelneis minumatakia kai na paizeis sto grafeio sou otan bariesai  ::  
Apo tin alli bebaia mias kai einai tromeri idea na exeis ena prog pou tha periexei tis protaseis sas, tha ksekinisw allo prog  :: 
Alla den tha exei na kanei me net send, opote kai den tha exoume problima me tin epikoinwnia analoga me to leitourgiko (akous cbsf !  ::  ).
Ase pou an den ta kataferei i VisualBasic uparxei kai i C++. Akou Java...Ftou !  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Alexandros
> 
> JohnySar πως κάνεις τον έλεγχο ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυο?
> 
> 
> Me ena aplo ping ;-)


Γιά να κάνεις ping δεν πρέπει να ξέρεις την IP του άλλου;
Στη γενική περίπτωση δεν την ξέρεις, θα πρέπει κάπως να την βρείς...
Αν ακολουθήσεις το δρόμο του Αλέξανδρου θα έχεις έτοιμες τις MAC.
Αν μπορείς να στείλεις το μήνυμα στη MAC θα είναι πιστεύω πιό εύκολο.

----------


## JS

Ma bre paidia...akribws auto den eipa kai egw ?
H douleia tou programmatos einai an exeis ena "gnwsto" link, stelneis ena minuma kai tou les "anoikse re to netmeeting na milisoume".
An baleis mesa clients me dhcp, snmps kai ta loipa milame gia allo programma  :: 
H anagki mou mexri stigmis itan i parapanw, twra pou mou dwsate idees exoume kainourgio project. Allwste ti allo na kanei ena programma pou ftiaxtike se 3 meres ?  ::  
-> Genika nomizw oti uparxoun polloi pou exoun oreksi na ftiaksoun nea programmata gia kathe xrisi kai se kathe glwssa (polu aisiodoksos eimai  ::  ). Eprepe na eixan eipwthei autes oi polu kales idees sas apo nwritera sto forum ! Sigoura uparxoun kapoioi apo emas tous AWMNades me oreksi kai parapanw xrono apo emena pou tha ithelan na ftiaksoun pantws eidous programmata.

----------


## Mick Flemm

kai o allos pws tha to vlepei. An den einai mesw net send prepei na einai kapoio prog server - client. Pws eisai sigouros oti o allos tha to exei ?

----------


## JS

Swstos. To duskolo einai na brethei kati pou idi uparxei (opws px snmp) gia na min xreiastei i server-client logiki. An pantws thelete kati se server-client einai paneukolo.
Meta apo mia suzitisi gurw apo to thema me ton harisk exw na paratirisw:
A) an ginei ena logismiko me tis eipwtheises idees (ektos server-client) tha prepei na einai diaforetiko gia kathe AP. Px to DLink den stelnei minimata se snmp (lew) enw ena allo stelnei. H se allo mporei na ginei kati me syslog server se allo oxi. Kati allo einai px sto dlink na anoigei ena programma tin selida pou exei to dlink tous client na tous diabazei (apo to html) kai na ksereis poioi einai epanw sou. Kati paromoio kai me tou allou eidous APs (akoma kai me ta wireless tools).
B) an einai na ginei kati se server client einai men aplo alla tha prepei oloi na exoun auta ta progs.
C) Einai ligo peritti i anaptuksi kapoiou tetoiou prog afou mia kaluteri idea einai na ginomaste diathesimoi opote theloume emeis se mia kentriki basi (opws px kanei to netmeeting). Giati na paideuomaste gia kati toso aplo enw uparxei idi ?
Egw nomiza (kai apo oti exw diabasei mallon den isxuei en genei) oti an kapoios sundethei px sto IPrange mas, to OS tha estelne kapoio minuma se kapoia porta kai an egw eixa ena programma pou ekane listen tha to epiane. AN kserei kaneis oti ginetai kati tetoio (estw kai me kapoia APs) as dwsei plirofories. Egw pantws mexri stigmis den brika kati tetoio.
Auta skeftomai egw.

----------


## ok_computer

Εφοσον δεν υπαρχει server τo καλυτερο, απο αποψη σταθεροτητας και αισθητικης ειναι το chatman:

http://www.vp-soft.com/software/chatman.php

Το θεμα ασφαλειας ειναι καλο να το τσεκαρετε πριν χρησιμοποιητε τα διαφορα προγραμματακια γιατι με τη τριβη που ειχαμε μαζι τους ειδαμε πολυ ωραια πραγματα....  ::   ::  

το lan-chat ειναι προς αποφυγη για παραδειγμα.

Εαν υπαρχει server βαλτε το irc!!!!
ειναι το καλυτερο με οτι και αν συγκριθει
Φυσικα ο συνδυασμος mirc με icq ειναι ο τελειος

----------


## sdd

Den eimai sigouros gia to ti akribws thelei na kanei o kathenas , alla an prokeitai gia _IP-based instant messaging_, giati den xrhsimopoihte ton Jabber pou einai Open Source?
Yparxoun java kai multiplatform implementations

--------
Jabber is an open XML protocol for the real-time exchange of messages and presence between any two points on the Internet. The first application of Jabber technology is an asynchronous, extensible instant messaging platform, and an IM network that offers functionality similar to legacy IM systems such as AIM, ICQ, MSN, and Yahoo. However, Jabber offers several advantages over legacy IM systems:

Open -- the Jabber protocol is free, open, public, and easily understandable, and multiple open-source implementations exist for Jabber servers, clients, and development libraries.

Extensible -- using the power of XML namespaces, anyone can extend the Jabber protocol for custom functionality; to maintain interoperability, common extensions are managed by the Jabber Software Foundation.

Decentralized -- anyone can run their own Jabber server, enabling individuals and organizations to take control of their IM experience.

Secure -- Any Jabber server may be isolated from the public Jabber network, many server implementations use SSL for client-server communications, and numerous clients support PGP/GPG for end-to-end encryption; more robust security using SASL and session keys is under development.
---------

http://www.jabber.org/

an ennoousate kati allo, ksexaste to

----------


## drf

γιατί δε βάζετε έναν icq server ? δείτε το σχετικό thread  ::

----------


## CoaLa

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ICQ OYTE TO IRC ΛΥΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ Ο RECEIVER ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ACTIVE.TO ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ SERVER-CLIENT ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ PRIVACY ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΧΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ.
ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΕ SQL, ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΙΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ FEATURES. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ SQL?ΜΠΡΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ SOFTWARE ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ.
ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ
----------------------
_CoaLa_

----------


## vegos

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ICQ OYTE TO IRC ΛΥΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ Ο RECEIVER ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ACTIVE.TO ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ SERVER-CLIENT ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ PRIVACY ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΧΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ.
> ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΕ SQL, ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΙΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ FEATURES. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ SQL?ΜΠΡΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ SOFTWARE ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ.
> ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ
> ----------------------
> _CoaLa_


Ποιος είπε ότι το ICQ δεν παίζει όταν είναι κάποιος disconnected;
Από έτοιμο software, μάλλον είναι ΟΤΙ καλύτερο!

----------


## rentis_city

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ICQ OYTE TO IRC ΛΥΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ Ο RECEIVER ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ACTIVE.TO ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ SERVER-CLIENT ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ PRIVACY ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΛΕΧΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ. 
> ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΕ SQL, ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΙΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ FEATURES. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ SQL?ΜΠΡΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ SOFTWARE ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ/Α ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ. 
> ΕΠΕΙΣΗΣ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ


Coala, μην ξαναγράψεις με κεφαλαία, γιατί θα σε στείλουμε πακέτο στην Αυστραλία!!!  ::  

θα κάνεις και παρέα στο Sidney Wireless...
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

